# a las materias se les llama asignaturas



## JITOMATE

Hola buenos dias quisiera que me dijeran como se escribe:

A las materias se les llaman asignaturas o
a las materias se les llama asignaturas


----------



## RaulCavazos

JITOMATE said:


> Hola buenos dias quisiera que me dijeran como se escribe:
> 
> A las materias se les llaman asignaturas o
> a las materias se les llama asignaturas
> a las materias les llaman asignaturas


----------



## elprofe

A las materias se las llama asignaturas.


----------



## Arai

Estoy de acuerdo con elprofe


----------



## Pinairun

JITOMATE said:


> Hola buenos dias quisiera que me dijeran como se escribe:
> 
> 
> a las materias se *las* llama asignaturas


----------



## elprofe

jajaja Arai, pareces mi alumno! jeje
Va, vamos a otro post a que me des la razón jejeje


----------



## Arai

Pues ahora te la quito, elprofe . ¿No sería se* les* llama? Estoy en duda :S.

Pues sí, se *LAS* llama . Hace de complemento directo. Supongo que será ésa la razón.


----------



## elprofe

jajaja
Pues yo creo que no, pero no lo sé seguro ya que no soy lingüista ni nada por el estilo...
El poner "les" o "las" depende de si es C.D o C.I, entonces:
Si ponemos la oración en pasiva, vemos que queda:
Las materias son llamadas asignaturas.

He deducido que como es posible hacer el cambio a pasiva, "las materias" debe ser C.D. 
De todas formas no lo tengo muy claro...



Arai said:


> Pues sí, se *LAS* llama . Hace de complemento directo. Supongo que será ésa la razón.


 
Ahora pido yo tu ayuda... ¿Qué función realizaría entonces "asignaturas"?
He leído que actuaría de C.predicativo, pero no entiendo el porqué.


----------



## Arai

elprofe said:


> Ahora pido yo tu ayuda... ¿Qué función realizaría entonces "asignaturas"?
> He leído que actuaría de C.predicativo, pero no entiendo el porqué.



Pues no sé. Estoy algo perdida esta noche . He deducido que era LAS tras pasarla a pasiva. Si ahora resulta que es C.predicativo, ¡apaga y vámonos !


----------



## elprofe

jajaja no no!!
"a las materias" actúa como C.D, ya que se puede sustiuir por "las" y actúa de sujeto en la oración pasiva.
Lo que no sé, es la función que realiza "asignaturas". Lo de predicativo iba por "las asignaturas".


----------



## Pinairun

Arai said:


> Pues no sé. Estoy algo perdida esta noche . He deducido que era LAS tras pasarla a pasiva. Si ahora resulta que es C.predicativo, ¡apaga y vámonos !


 

Para salir de dudas tenemos el DPD:



> c)Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_ [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s) _o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s, _vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_ (Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]).
> A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _lo(s)_, _la(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_ a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.


 
Saludos


----------



## Arai

elprofe said:


> jajaja no no!!
> "a las materias" actúa como C.D, ya que se puede sustiuir por "las" y actúa de sujeto en la oración pasiva.
> Lo que no sé, es la función que realiza "asignaturas". Lo de predicativo iba por "las asignaturas".



Vale. Te entendí mal.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_A las materias se las llama asignaturas_: impersonal transitiva activa  (_se_ morfema de impersonalidad).
_Las materias se llaman asignaturas_: transitiva pasiva sin agente (_se_ morfema de voz).
_Las materias son llamadas asignaturas_: transitiva pasiva propia.
_Llaman a las materias asignaturas_: transitiva activa impersonal (sin agente).
En todos los casos, _asignatura_ es _predicativo_ (o del OD o del SUJpac.)


----------



## Ynez

www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> leísmo 4f



> f) Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo... Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:... sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» (Vergés Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]).



El párrafo es más largo. Dice que normalmente usamos _la_, pero que a veces decimos _le_ en este tipo de oraciones. En el ejemplo del DPD en femenino se trata de una mujer, y resulta más normal con _la_, pero en este hilo es un algo inanimado y suena muy bien (a mí) con _les_.


_A esto se le llama..._


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Suene o no suene... gramaticalmente "materias" es CD y, como tal, debe reemplazarse por "las".


----------



## Ynez

México
67.700 de "a esto se le llama" site:mx
10 de 10 de "a esto se lo llama" site:mx

España
99.700 de "a esto se le llama" site:es
17.900 de "a esto se lo llama" site:es

Colombia
8.290 de "a esto se le llama" site:co
9 de "a esto se lo llama" site:co

Venezuela
2.870 de "a esto se le llama" site:ve
2 de "a esto se lo llama" site:ve


En Argentina es diferente:
820 de "a esto se le llama" site:ar
22.000 de "a esto se lo llama" site:ar


Globalmente:
1.160.000 de "a esto se le llama"
248.000 de "a esto se lo llama"


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¿Y con eso qué? ¿Cambia la gramática?


----------



## Ynez

Sé que a ti no te interesa, MarieSuzanne. A mí tampoco. Pero he pensado que a alguien le puede interesar.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, a quien quiere saber cómo debe decirse, no debería importarle cuántos lo dicen bien y cuántos mal.


----------



## Ynez

En el DPD dice los países del Cono Sur, pero parece que es cosa de Argentina:

Chile
1.750 de "a esto se lo llama" site:cl
19.100 de "a esto se le llama" site:cl


Perú
5 de "a esto se lo llama" site: pe
5.070 de "a esto se le llama" site: pe

Uruguay
2 de "a esto se lo llama" site:uy
8.190 de "a esto se le llama" site:uy


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Los no leístas que dicen "le" en estos casos creen equivocadamente que el predicativo que acompaña al verbo "llamar" es un CD, y por eso suponen que el CD es CI. Que sean muchos los que se equivocan y pocos los acertados no cambia el análisis sintáctico.


----------



## JITOMATE

Mi pregunta la hice porque yo decía:
"A las materias se les llaman asignaturas"

porque si responden a la pregunta "a quien" o "a que" funge como un complemento de objeto indirecto:

Si hacemos la pregunta a quienes se les llaman asignaturas = a las materias entonces:
Se llaman asignaturas a las materias

El corrector de estilo de mi universidad no me da una respuesta desde el análisis sintáxico y la función gramatical de la frase.
Asi que yo defendía el complemento de objeto indirecto.

¿Que opinan?


----------



## elprofe

No es complemento indirecto.
Cuando empezamos a aprender a analizar oraciones sintácticamente, nos enseñan estos pasos:
Sujeto: Preguntar "quién" al verbo
C.D : Preguntar "qué" al verbo
C.I : preguntar "a quién" al verbo

Esto sirve para oraciones muy sencillas que se eligen a propósito.
Ejemplo donde no se cumplen estas preguntas:
_"Me gustan las cerezas". _
En esta frase, "las cerezas" es sujeto y "me" complemento indirecto. En cambio, si intentas analizar la frase con las preguntas de arriba, verás que no te saldrá bien 

Respecto a tu oración, "a las materias" no puede ser complemento indirecto, ya que al pasar la oración a forma pasiva, se convierte en el sujeto, es decir:
"Las materias son llamadas asignaturas".


----------



## Ynez

JITOMATE said:


> Mi pregunta la hice porque yo decía:
> "A las materias se les llaman asignaturas"
> 
> porque si responden a la pregunta "a quien" o "a que" funge como un complemento de objeto indirecto:
> 
> Si hacemos la pregunta a quienes se les llaman asignaturas = a las materias entonces:
> Se llaman asignaturas a las materias
> 
> El corrector de estilo de mi universidad no me da una respuesta desde el análisis sintáxico y la función gramatical de la frase.
> Asi que yo defendía el complemento de objeto indirecto.
> 
> ¿Que opinan?



JITOMATE, decimos "A las materias se les llama asignaturas", sin la n.

Lo del corrector de estilo de tu universidad no lo he entendido. 







			
				elprofe said:
			
		

> Cuando empezamos a aprender a analizar oraciones sintácticamente, nos enseñan estos pasos:
> Sujeto: Preguntar "quién" al verbo
> C.D : Preguntar "qué" al verbo
> C.I : preguntar "a quién" al verbo



Según tu análisis, sería diferente cuando a lo que se le llama X son personas:

_A las mujeres de Zaragoza se ...... llama X_

¿A quiénes se llama X?


A mí en esa oración de arriba no me sonaría raro "las", pero ¿qué me dices de?:


_A los hombres de Castilla se los llama X_


Deberías saber que eso simplemente no lo decimos así.


----------



## elprofe

Ynez said:


> JITOMATE, decimos "A las materias se les llama asignaturas", sin la n.
> 
> Lo de el corrector de estilo de tu universidad no lo he entendido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Según tu análisis, sería diferente cuando a lo que se le llama X son personas:
> 
> _A las mujeres de Zaragoza se ...... llama X_
> 
> ¿A quiénes se llama X?
> 
> 
> A mí en esa oración de arriba no me sonaría raro "las", pero ¿qué me dices de?:
> 
> 
> _A los hombres de Castilla se los llama X_
> 
> 
> Deberías saber que eso simplemente no lo decimos así.



No sé a dónde quieres llegar... Yo sólo he indicado cómo nos enseñan la sintaxis al principio cuando somos pequeños. Si lees antes de lo que me has citado, verás que pongo que dichas oración están "elegidas" a propósito por la profesora para que se vea claramente cuál es el sujeto y cuáles los complementos.

Está claro que no te van a poner una oración subordinada adjetiva sustantivada la primera vez que empiezas a ver sintaxis en el colegio 

Me parece muy bien que no lo digamos así, y posiblemente también esté aceptado "les" ya que es C.D de persona de género masculino.
Pero en realidad, se debería decir "los" en vez de "les" te suene cómo te suene.
Además, Jitomate, cómo la mayoría de las personas que preguntan, ha venido preguntando qué sería lo correcto desde un punto de vista gramatical, ya que no entendía por qué no era C.I.  Así que realmente, lo que digas hablando importa bien poco.


----------



## Ynez

Ya, pero yo quería hacer ver que esos análisis no valen para nada, porque podemos hacer con ellos lo que queramos. 


Elprofe, por si te interesa todo esto de los análisis sintácticos (yo me pierdo...). Creo que está inspirado en el comienzo de este hilo:


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1696416


EDIT: Veo que has escrito un nuevo párrafo, el profe. Básicamente, mi respuesta es que no estoy de acuerdo con nada de lo que dices ahí.


----------



## elprofe

Pues dime por qué no...
Yo en ningún momento he dicho que hay que hacerlo así, sino que así es cómo nos enseñan...
Es ilógico que pienses que yo creo que se hace así, ya que en el párrafo anterior digo lo contrario...
No sé, yo creo que no me has entendido o algo, porque es imposible no estar de acuerdo con eso... :S


----------

